# 1858 Remington Army Revolver. HELP!!!



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

deleted


----------



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

*1858 Remington Army Revolver*

Here are pictures if they've broken on your comp. too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope. No pictures.
If that "flint" you see on one of the "cartridges" is a percussion cap, the gun my still be loaded. Don't fool around with it.
What you have may be only a recent replica. But if it's the real thing, it's pretty valuable.
Re-post those pictures!


----------

